# "Pie Jesu" for baritone and string orchestra



## madviolist (Jan 10, 2012)

My latest work ... *** you'll like it.


__
https://soundcloud.com/fholacky%2Fpie-jesu-demo

View attachment Pie Jesu_partitura.pdf


----------



## tulipsintubas (May 23, 2014)

listened to it, Good Job, would beat my attempt.


----------

